

The Rise of Visual Content Marketing (explainer video) - VideoIgniter
http://videoigniter.com/blog/the-rise-of-visual-content-marketing-video/
We connected with Linkedin’s Senior Manager of Content Marketing, Jason Miller, to learn why visual content like video is more effective for marketers than text-based content.<p>In this video, you’ll learn:
- Why visual content is more effective than text-based content
- How to start making visual content today for free
======
ariannaodell
Awesome!

